# Wifes buck



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wife got a good buck Sunday. We have had this guy on camera pretty regularly the last 2 weeks. We didnt hunt Saturday. I helped her into her blind around 2pm Sunday and my 7yr old son and i set off to the other side of the farm to our blind. Well around 6pm he showed up eating acorns. At about 6:30 he was at 12 yards from the blind and finally turned broadside, she was able to make a great shot and watched him go down inside of 40yards. After 19 years together she finally started hunting with me this past December. She got her 1st buck January 31st, and her 2nd September 26.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice buck! That top photo looks like a magazine cover. You need to frame that. Good job!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Lifetime Buck!! Congratulations! The rack looks about close to perfect as can be…..


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That’s impressive for sure congrats to her!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That’s a great buck. Congrats to her. You better watch it. You know she will want a bigger one next year.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll do my best...lol


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dang nice!!.... both buck & her finally taking to the woods ..... wish my bride would hunt to..... at one time she said yes, to pull the trigger but that's it..... I'm good with that , but no luck yet


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

She never had any desire to hunt with me until after sitting in a blind with my son and I. It was the last day of gun season last year my son had already shot a buck in October and he was hoping for a doe. So we set out with the crossbow and had an awesome night, deer everywhere and he was able to harvest a small doe. She felt and seen the adrenaline and excitement and was hooked before she even set foot in a stand for herself.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice deer. What county are you in ?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Noble


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Holy Buck Nice Buck!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Heart shot, no wonder he piled right up ! Way to go, nice buck.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

Very nice and great job with the pictures.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice wide rack for sure! It will be hard to top that buck.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, congrats to both you and your wife.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on a very nice buck. If I remember right the one she got last year was also a very nice buck.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Talltim you are correct. For a new huntress she has definitely outdone herself. In all fairness she is my right hand man when it comes to the prep work. She puts the time in scouting, shed hunting, putting out minerals setting blinds and stands, hanging cameras, whatever it takes. She also has the patience to let younger deer walk. Heres a picture of the 2 bucks shes harvested.








Best of all she will be right there helping our 7yr old son and myself the rest of the season.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Great Buck Congratulations


----------



## Crappiemike09 (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice deer congrats I didn’t have that one on camera this year lol


----------



## Crappiemike09 (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice deer congrats I didn’t have that one on camera


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

He came from our family farm down in Noble county.
Here in Summit we bought and put out 2 cameras and they have seen little to no action. The 2 bucks we have seen are small. I think your keeping them all down on your side this year.. .Lol. Good Luck this Season


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Very Nice deer! Maybe bucks of a lifetime!
ps-Hope she’s not rubbing it in too hard! Reminds me of taking my wife bass fishing(nearly 50 yrs ago!) when we were dating(first time for her going fishing!) She caught(several!), all bigger bass, I got all the small ones. All were carefully released(she didn’t want to “hurt” them!) Ice fishing that winter for eyes. Same result(I “kept” those!) She never went again after that! Says it’s “not very exciting”, “too easy”!! Most guys would love their better half to hunt with them, I’m really Not unhappy she never wanted to try hunting!😞


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

She catches the biggest bass most of the time also, it's not just the bigger deer.... Lol.


----------

